# Cartoon Nail Art: 'PENGUINS'



## laynie (Mar 21, 2012)

Hey lovelies! Another piece of cartoon nail art creativity. I do cartoons very often because my son just LOVES them. I was recently challenged by the young man to do Barney and Ben10 nails (Yikes! Still figuring out how I'm going to pull those off.)

Please feel free to post comments and your own work- sharing is caring.  http://missnailartdiva.blogspot.com/2012/03/penguins.html

 ​ 

​


----------



## Jennifer3310 (Mar 21, 2012)

Those are really cute. I wish I had talent like that. I haven't even mastered how to do dots right yet.


----------



## laynie (Mar 22, 2012)

Jennifer3310, you'll get the hang of it with time...


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh dear... must not let my eldest son see those otherwise he might beg me to paint my nails like that. He's OBSESSED with penguins.


----------



## geniabeme (Mar 22, 2012)

too cute!!!


----------



## CallmeMrsAL (Mar 22, 2012)

Very cute! I have also done penguins, I loved it. So fun to look down and have 10 little penguin friends with you.


----------



## DairyGirl (Mar 23, 2012)

This is so cute! I really like what you've done. Too bad spring is coming-- this would be perfect for winter. How long did it take to do this?


----------



## amoxirat (Mar 23, 2012)

Too cute!!


----------



## laynie (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks! It took me about 35 minutes for both hands including drying time between the layers.


----------



## laynie (Mar 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CallmeMrsAL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Very cute! I have also done penguins, I loved it. So fun to look down and have 10 little penguin friends with you.



I agree,


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Mar 26, 2012)

The penguins are so cute; you did a terrific job! I wish I could do that with my nails, but they're too short at the moment. I agree that it would be an adorable look for the wintertime!


----------

